# كيفية تركيب النظارة الطبية



## شكرى محمد نورى (20 يونيو 2006)

هذا الموضوع يفيد كل من يرتدي النظارات الطبية .

يصاب الأنسان بمرض فسلجي وليس جرثومي في بصره اما تأتي من عامل وراثي او تقدم في السن 

وغالبا ما يكون بعد الأربعين عاما . وعموما هو مرض شائع يصاب به البصر .

والأمراض هي البعد والقرب والأستكماتزم . ويشخص البصر بواسطة طبيب عيون . وحديثا بواسطة

جهاز يعمل بالحاسوب . ويتم تعيين العدسة الملائمة للنظر.

اما الورشة الطبية للعدسات هي المسؤلة عن عمل النظارة .

ألأجهزة المستخدمة .

1- جهاز لقياس قوة العدسة يسمى فوسيمتر .

2- جهاز لتهذيب العدسات (ماكنة تجليخ) يستخدم فيها حجر مأسي قرصي او فنجاني ناعم وخشن .

3- هيتر او مسخن حراري يعمل بنفخ الهواء الحار لتيين ايطار النظارة البلاستيكي . لغرض ادخال

العدسة المهذبة بداخلها ثم بالتبريد السريع يحدث قوة شد على العدسة لتثبيتها .


ان البعد بين بؤبؤي العيون يجب ان يكون مطابق مع مركزي العدستين ويسمى Ipd . 

اما العدسات الأسطوانية الخاصة لمرض الأستكماتزم فهناك محور 180 درجة يقوم جهاز قياس قوة

او درجة العدسات بضبط الحور وتعينه . وان اي اختلاف في المحور سوف تكون الرؤية غير حقيقية

معناه الصورة للجسم اما طويل ونحيف او قصير وسمين او الجسم منحرف .

اما اذا كان ايطار النظارة معدني لايستخدم جهاز التسخين الحراري . وذلك بوجود لولب لتثبيت العدسة

اما الأن تركت النظارات وبدأ التوجه للعدسات الاسقة حيث الألوان الفسفورية البراقة والليزرية



البغدادي:55: :55: :55:


----------



## عزام الصفار (20 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم
اسال عن العدسات اللاصقة مما تتركب وكم هي الفترة الزمنية القصوى لوضعها على العين وما هي سلبياتها ان وجدت،
وبارك الله فيكم وفي جهدكم.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (27 يونيو 2006)

تصنع العدسات الاصقة من مواد جلاتينية بسمك قليل ودقيق جدأ . وسألت اختصاصيو العيون عن 

مضارها حيث قالوا قد تسبب حساسية للعين لدى بعض الأشخاص والبعض الأخر لا .

ومدة صلاحيتها من سنة الى سنتان .

بسبب تغير حدة البصر في نفس الفترة اعلاه .

البغدادي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك
داما سباق في المواضيع المفيده


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.الدمشقي (27 نوفمبر 2006)

يوجد الان ماكينات حديثه لتركيب النظارات تضع داخلها الاطار فتاخذ له صوره بواسطة مجس ثم تضع العدسه في مكانها المخصص وتقوم الماكينه بالقص والتنعيم وعمل الحافه المناسيه للاطار ولا يبقى على الفني الى وضع العدسه في الاطار


----------

